# what do your chis name mean?



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hi all i was just thinking about what my chis names mean and wondered what all your babies names mean mine are below-

tyke- small

patch- (just coz she had a patch on her eye)

rio- (as in the duran duran song?!)

jacob- as in jacob the jewller who makes real posh and super expensive watches i have a looky likey

ruby- as she is red


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sully cos our surname is O'Sullivan and sully is a nickname for all O'Sullivans, Finn McCaul irish folklore 'warrior' ( fighter) my Fynn ( changed her name to feminine with a Y )survived after being born at 1 and 1/2 ozs and siblings mummified, Rosie O'Grady is an Irish song.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

nothing.....city names  

kisses nat


----------



## warped676 (Jul 7, 2005)

i named my new baby Mia, 
it means mine in latin. 
i thought it was cute... and tiny... just like my tiny puppy


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> rio- (as in the duran duran song?!)


oh that is so good 8) 

I always wanted a dog called ' Dave ' lol and he was as a puppy and still is mega Fizzy :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I named Ozzy after ozzy osbourne as he is a right character but the name means " Gods divine Power"

I named Lily because the name just fit her she is really sweet and kind and seemed like a lily it means "symbol of purity and innocence"


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

Tyson after Mike Tyson one of the greatest boxers to ever live.


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

My chi is going to be named Luna Star: Moon Star. ^^


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

they all have great names


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

BRTINEY after Ms. Spears
BUTTERFLY after one of Mariah Carey's albums


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Tico's full name is Chantico (chan-TE-KO). 

I wanted an Aztec, Myan or Mexican name for him, and loved the sound of both his nickname "Tico" as well as "Chantico" :sunny: and thought the meaning was totally appropriate too!

It's the name of an Aztec goddess: "she who dwells in the house" the goddess of fires in the family hearth and volcanoes. She broke a fast by eating paprika with roasted fish, and was turned into a dog. (just don't tell him he's named after a girl!)


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

excellent meanings for all your chi babies names


----------



## Maggie's Mom (Jul 12, 2005)

Maggie is short for Margaret, which is derived from the Greek word "μαργαριτης" (margarites), which means _pearl_  I'm not Greek and I had no idea about this until I did a search on the net  

I had such a hard time finding my little girl's name!! My boyfriend loves it cuz it reminds him of The Simpsons :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I didn't want Cooper to have a spanish or "typical" name for a Chihuahua, so I did the next logical thing ...

I named him after Alice Cooper, my favorite rocker. His full name is Alice Cooper Lombardi - the Lombardi comes from the great Vincent Lombardi, since I am a Green Bay Packers fan.

Just as it is with children, if I am trying to call Cooper and he's not listening, I just holler out "ALICE!" and he turns and runs back to me, then looks around to see if anyone heard me call him that.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Seiah (pronunciation= C'ya) means black in farsi (Iranian)...and he got his name because he is black. I'm korean but my fiance is iranian. We were going to name him Shahob which means shooting star, but I thought that was a little girly. So maybe his future sister :wink: will have that name.


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Zola is names after a Gianfranco Zola who use to play football for Chelsea. I am not a big football fan but Zola is who got my boyfriend into football and he is one of his fav players (x players now) My boyfriend said Zola for a name for a kinda joke and I was like 'hey actually I really like that' Everyone thinks its a girls name. But he IS named after a boy
:lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

well i named my girl Countess Chiwi. the countess because we have a monarchy joke in my family i call my mom queen mum, i'm the princess my daughter is dutchess and coutness comes after that. and the chiwi part of her named came from chihuahua and kiwi fruit. i always liked the name cha chi, chia and chihuahua type names like that but they aren't very unique i'm not sure what made me put the 2 together. i think it was a co-worker who wanted me to name her kiwi (cause the fruit is so tiny but has huge flavor and my puppy was so tiny with huge personality and zest) so i looked in the computer at the animal hospital but there were a bunch of kiwi's so in my head out of nowhere i said CHIWI!! some think her name is prounounced chewy but it's chi wee. 

i already have 2 names i'm debating for my boy when and if i ever get him lol! but i'm not telling until i get him hehehe.... i will say it will have count in front of it hehe... nope not dracula by th way, just sticking with my monarchy theme and he can't be prince or duke since that would put him higher than chiwi...


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

*hehe*

my dogs names: not all chi's

Guinness: he is a big chocolate lab
Jamie: black lab after my mom's saint bernard she had as a kid
Nomar: after mr garciaparra when he was a redsox player... (nomar is an italian greyhound boston terrier mix..sounds ugly but is adorable and i love him to death!!)
and last but not least my new chihuahua's name is "Scoot" we thought it fit his bouncy playful personality to a tee..


----------



## MELANIE (Jul 4, 2005)

*Dulce*

I decided to name my Chi Dulce which means Sweet in Spanish and Portuguese as it turns out which I happen to be but don't speak it. I pronounce it Dull sea but when you say it with a roll of the tounge it's more like doolsss.
I love her she is sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice names and meanings all...

***My husband and I have an odd sense of humor, so I apologize in advance if I offend anyone on a couple of the names...***

"Willie" (chi) ...when he was a pup, his boy part was always sticking out  
"Mully" -short for Mulva (chi) Borrowed from an episode of Seinfeld where a character's name rhymed with a female body part, so yes both of our chis have naughty names  
"Roxy" (pit bull/GSD/st.bernard mix)...sweet dog but, dumb as a box of rocks
"Mud" (hound mix we think) he's a foster pup that was dumped in our yard, well, his name "could" be that he's always covered in mud, but my hubby says he's as ugly as a mud fence *sigh*
"Deacon" (pit bull/GSD) had very blue eyes when we rescued him, so I named him after the Steely Dan song "Deacon Blues"
"Angus" (st.bernard) It just fit him well
"Fenway" (white cap poinus parrot) I am Originally from Boston, and when I got him the Red Sox won the World Series
"Melvin" (black, long haired mix kitty) also nicknamed Vin,Vinnie and Mel. I named him Merlin, but my husband changes the names of all my pets, so I gave up lol :roll: This cat has a great temperment but is vocal to the point of driving one insane, lol...He adores my kids!  
***Hope I haven't offended anyone***
Love Stacy


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> some think her name is prounounced chewy but it's chi wee.


I've always pronounced it chee wee (rhymes with kiwi). :?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > some think her name is prounounced chewy but it's chi wee.
> ...


yup that's how, rhymes with kiwi. like we say chi short for chihuahua and wee like wee as in little..... i'm so bad as descriptions... :?


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

:lol: My dog name is Princess-Ella
Princess-royal 
and Ella short for Cinderella

my baby chi name is Precious-Pearl
Precious-for her cuteness 
Pearl -cause her coat is a pearl color


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I didnt name chico, bella or Jack but 

Lulu and Lottie were jst names tht fitted..

my cats are slightly more inventive well actually not tht much but 

Louis....for Louis Vuitton
Roxy....after quiksilver Roxy
and Sophie after sophie dahl the model!


----------



## Shae'sMomma (Jul 25, 2005)

Shae - A gift


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I have a thing for disney names with Chi's

Nemo - cos he was so little we thought we'd have trouble "finding Nemo" lol

Stitch - after Lilo and Stitch cos he has a blue sheen to his coat and makes funny noises

my mums dogs

Kira - after Kira the gelfling in the dark crystal (my favorite movie as a kid)

Amber - she was a golden retriever so the colour

Bracken - her show kennel is Dunctonwood sooo after Bracken in the book eventhough she's a girl

Harry - Black cat so Harry Potter

Mina - after Mina in Bram Stoker's Dracula and Mina also means "little one" and she's a tiny cat


----------



## pochette (Jul 24, 2005)

My dogs name is Alice, meaning 'noble' or 'truth'. She already had that name when I got her and I didn't want to change it.


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

coco chanel after...coco chanel!and my fave perfume-coco mademoiselle.
not very original and gets laughs out of people although one older lady said that was a silly name and 'rimmel'would have been better!
what!


----------



## zwvirtual (Jul 30, 2005)

We have:

Senor Chile Grande (the big chile pepper) His collar and leash are green, so he's also known as: Green Chile (or Green Chili for you gringos)

Pepper. His collar and leash or red, so he's "Red Pepper"

and then there's Johuahua (pronounced Joe waa waa) the Chihuahua. That's the name he came with, and he answers to it, although my wife tries to get him to answer to "Baby-J". His collar and leash are blue (no particular reason, had to give him a color!)


----------



## flute&chi (Jul 29, 2005)

my girl's name is caesura. you pronounce it say-sure-a. it is a latin musical term for grand pause. caesura was such a pretty technical term so i decided to use it.


----------



## Effylicious (Jul 31, 2005)

My baby boy's name is Chicharron. It means, roughly, "pork rinds."

We got him in Mexico City visiting family, in the morning, and we were all hungry...and this name came up. Worked out perfectly, anyway, it suits him great. We also get to call him Cheech [[teehee]] and Chichi--Chicho even.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Effylicious said:


> My baby boy's name is Chicharron. It means, roughly, "pork rinds."
> 
> We got him in Mexico City visiting family, in the morning, and we were all hungry...and this name came up. Worked out perfectly, anyway, it suits him great. We also get to call him Cheech [[teehee]] and Chichi--Chicho even.


we call the little fat rolls that hang over your pants chicho's lol.


----------



## ZimaBadBaby (Jul 30, 2005)

I named all of my Chi's after alcohol...Tequila, Zima, Remy...lol...and i don't even drink!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

my Jamoka is named after the ice cream, jamoca almond fudge b/c that's what his fur looks like 

Jemini is named lol after Gemini , i got her at the end of june
and i wanted to stick with the J names.
But if you ask jemini what her name is ,she thinks it's puppy so i guess her name came from a puppy :lol:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

vixie looks like a little red fox, so i decided her kennel name would be gems little treasure vixen= vixie for short...


----------



## LadyUnicorn (Feb 20, 2005)

Torie is short for La Tormenta, which is Spanish for "The Storm." Binki is short for Blanca, which is Spanish for White. When she was younger Torie was quite a little storm, and I wanted a spanish name for her. Binki is solid white but I didn't want anything like snowflake or snowball so I named her just "White" only in spanish


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

great meanings for your names


----------



## LaVida (Jul 11, 2005)

My Vida's name means "life" in spanish. We stumbled upon the name Loca which we really liked, but then remembered that it means "Crazy" in spanish. Then we thought of the song by Ricky Martin "Livin LaVida Loca" meaning "the crazy life". Then we thought Vida sounded like a cute name so we just went with it. Sometimes I regret naming her that because it is so odd.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow no.. I love it LaVida!!!


----------

